# Short bass Rods



## laflyfish (Aug 29, 2010)

Anybody ever do a head to head comparison? TFO ticrx and mini mag, redington predator, sage (color is fugly), and ross flystick. Looks like the TFO's are heavy no listed weight for the ross. Tell me what yall think about them.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

A couple years ago I cast a forum members sage 8wt bass rod with sages matching line. One word, impressive. 

Not sure if you're meaning to compare the Sage and other short sticks with the TFO TiCr-X or not. The TiCr-X is of course a standard 9' stick so it has a different feel and purpose than the shorter sticks you mentioned. Anyway, at the time I tried the Sage I also owned an 8wt TiCr-X for maybe six months, hell of a rod too and has served me well since then, but as I said, different animal.

Still that short sage bass stick really surprised me how well it cast. For being designed for relatively close work I had no problem throwing a lot of line either. 

As always though, it's best to try them yourself, side by side all the better...


----------



## laflyfish (Aug 29, 2010)

The TFO website lists a TICRX in a 7 foot 6 short rod. I own a TICRX in a 6 wt that I love for trout bass and small reds only thing is it weighs about the same as some 8 wts.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

yeah, you're right on the short X models. I can't keep up with them.  7' 6" is a bit short compared to the Sage and Redington offerings though, be interested in casting one myself. Definitely keep us posted on where you end up.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

I vote for the Redington Predator and have cast the TFO. Redington Predator is heads above a TFO in casting dynamics. I have over thirty five years fly rodding experience from blue water to backcountry to freshwater. I use my G Loomis Shore Stalker 8 1/2 7wt and a G Loomis Shoreline 6wt 8 1/2 that is a prototype rod recieved from a highly regarded fly fishing personality, thusly extremely few around. 

The Redington Predator blew me away with its fast response and cast as well as any of the very best rods I've had the privilege to use in my time.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

I have way less than 35 yrs exp with a flyrod but have casted the Sage Bass Rod (not sure which 1) with about 1/2 a chicken tied on it into the wind and was damn impressed. Will probably be my next rod as soon as I can justify another rod.


----------



## jocool (Nov 29, 2010)

I own both the Sage Largemouth and a TFO X, the short one. The X cast very well, but when comes ta fighting fish I find its lacking in power compared to other 8wts. That being said I own 4 or 5 other TFOs and like them all. The Sage is one hell of a fish fighting tool and it really punches flies through the wind.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

The 8 wt Sage and other bass rods are short only to meet the 8' max length bass rod rule. The lines that come on these rods are 330 grains. Thats in 11 wt range. I would bet a TiCr X or any other stiff 9' 8 wt rod with an 11 wt line would throw anything the bass rods will.


----------



## jocool (Nov 29, 2010)

I used thet line 2 or 3 times, now i use a 9wt line. I still am able ta pick up line and make a single cast to my next spot or carry an extra cast or two if i need to.


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

I've not used my Ticr or my Redington since getting my TFO BVK'S in 8,10 and 12 wts. I did a shootout with my Pro 1 12 wt vs BVK 12 wt and for half the price the TFO was the winner. Since I am in to confirmations I asked a well know and respected Florida Keys guide to cast these two rods using the same Gulfstream with a Wulff BTT 12 wt line. He was pleasantly surprised and agreed with my evaluation. This series is extremely light with a super nice fast action. Cast this new series of winners side by side with the other recommended rods here and let us know what you think. You too may be pleasantly surprised.
With regard to the Ticr vs the mini mag ( I have both) the mini is designed with a fiberglass butt for lifting power (great for AJ's, Tuna Snappers, Grouper, Mahi and anything that needs to be hauled to the surface. The Ticr is more of a flats type rod for casting and fighting fish in shallower water where the angle is more important.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I hear good things about the Predator rod, but I've never casted one. I have used the Sage Smallmouth for Fall redfish and really liked it. It's a great rod for picking up a wet pile of marbou and hucking it out to a cruising fish. My only complaint is that the smallmouth rod seemed to tire the fish out more than our 9ft 8wts. But if you're playing for keeps, then the smallmouth would quiet the reds down in that ice chest. 

my first red on the smallmouth rod









Evan's red on the Smallmouth rig


----------



## laflyfish (Aug 29, 2010)

I ordered a 8wt predator hopefully it gets here friday and will be put into service on saturday


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

I have lawn cast the Sage Smallmouth with 7wt SA Redfish line and it casts very nice. Would be a great tool for creeks.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Fished with the Ross rep on Wednesday. The Fly Stik 10 wt. is great for mangroves and docks to snook and juvy poons with floating hairbugs. I am sure the 8 wt. would be great too and work well for bass buggin'.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

There is a great article in the latest issue of Fly Fishing in Saltwaters Magazine about short rods. I will have my Ross FlyStik 10 wt. next week.


----------



## sschiner (Jul 7, 2011)

I have the Sage Largemouth and I really like it.  It definitely is solid in the wind and it also has enough backbone to help get some of the bigger fish to my boat.  That being said, I have not yet cast any of the other rods mentioned so I cannot give my opinion on a comparison.


----------

